# Angelboot auf 12V oder 24V fahren?



## Duke1980 (16. Oktober 2016)

*Hi Angel-Bordies,* |wavey:

mein Kumpel und ich haben uns vor kurzem ein eigenes Angelboot angeschafft (Quicksilver 450 SF). 

Der Vorbesitzer hat schon super Arbeit geleistet und Fächer, Boden und Bootsteppich installiert sowie alles verkabelt. 

Jetzt stellt sich mir/uns die Frage, ob wir bei dem Boot mit 12V oder 24V fahren sollen. 

Wir würden gerne einen Bug Motor (Minn Kota) und einen E-Heckmotor (Minn Kota) installieren. 

Da wir gerne in Schweden und auch hier in Österreich auf Hecht und  Co. schleppen, sollte das ganze Konstrukt den ganzen Tag durchhalten (12-16 Stunden). 

*Technische Grunddaten vom Boot:*

Werft: Quicksilver                   
Modell: Quicksilver 450 SF Alu 
Bootstyp: Fischerboot             
Konstr.Material: Aluminium
Verdrängung: 96 Kg                
Länge: 4,37 m
Breite: 1,65 m                        
Tiefgang: 0,00 m
Maximalleistung: 30 HP           
Gesamtkiellänge: 4,37 m
Breite: 1,65 m                        
Verdrängung: 96 Kg
Bautyp: monocasco


Als 12V Batterien  hätten wir uns entweder 2 Stk. LiFeYPo4 Akku 12V 90AH oder 2 Stk. Rebelcell  12V 50Ah (beides Lithium) gedacht. 
Bei der 24V Überlegung haben wir bis dato noch nichts Besseres auf dem Lithium-AKKU-Markt  gefunden als die Rebelcell 24V 50Ah, wovon wir wiederum 2 Stk einbauen würden.

*Meine Fragen wären nun dazu:* ;+

*-	Würden 55 lbs Motoren (12V) für unser Boot reichen? Oder würdet ihr uns eher zwei 80 lbs Motoren mit 24V raten?*

*-	Was wären die Vorteile bzw. Nachteile eines mit 24V vernetzten Boots?*

*-	Was sagt ihr zu den oben angeführten Akkus? Gibt es etwas Besseres im Preis/Leistung Verhältnis?*

*-       Welchen Vergasermotor würdet ihr uns zusätzlich noch Vorschlagen der Power hat und wir trotzdem noch schleppen können.*

Vielen Dank und liebe Grüße aus dem Ösiland, :vik:
Duke 1980


----------



## Frank aus Lev (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Angelboot auf 12V oder 24V fahren?*

Ich kenne das Boot zwar nicht genau , aber meiner Meinung nach ist es immer besser mehr Reserve zu haben, deswegen würde ich zu 24 Volt und mehr Lb tendieren. Es wird sicherlich mit 55 Lb und 12 Volt funktionieren.

Ich fahre ein Konsolenboot (Quicksilver 500 open) was um einiges schwerer ist, mit meinem Bugmotor 70 Lb (der auch hier gerade zum Verkauf eingestellt ist) und mit zwei 105 AH Batterien den ganzen Tag, könnte aber sicherlich zwei Tage fahren. Allerdings fahre ich zum Spot und zurück mit dem Benziner und ohne das GPS System. Ob der I-Pilot jetzt mehr Strom zieht kann ich nicht sagen, den habe ich damit noch nicht benutzt.
Der Vorteil liegt klar auf der Hand, Reserve ist genug vorhanden und der Motor läuft maximal auf Stufe 6 was Strom spart. Bei Vollast sieht das ganze dann schon gaaanz anders aus. Wenn also ein kleinerer Motor vorhanden ist, kann es sein das du ihn in schneller drehen lassen musst, was viel Strom kostet.
Schau dir mal die Angaben von Minn Kota an welchen Stromverbrauch bei unterschiedlichen Stufen die Motoren haben. 

Der Nachteil ist natürlich das Gewicht und das Laden der Batterien. Entweder brauchst du zwei Ladegeräte oder eins was beide gleichzeitig läd.
Weiterhin kannst du die Batterien nicht mit dem Benziner verbinden um sie zu laden.

Also, bei mehr Leistung musst du den Motor weniger arbeiten was Strom spart. Wenig Leistung muss der Motor auf jeden Fall mehr leisten, was mehr Strom verbraucht.
Hoffe das konnte dir ein bisschen weiter helfen, aber wie schon gesagt ist das nur meine Meinung und die Entscheidung musst du selbst treffen.#h#h


----------



## Stoney0066 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Angelboot auf 12V oder 24V fahren?*

Kommt auch immer auf Strömung, Windverhältnisse und wie schnell ihr fahren wollt an. Wenn euch 4-5 kmh reichen (ich denke mehr kriegt ihr mit dem Boot mit 12v nicht hin), dann reichen auch 12 v, allerdings halt unter Volllast. D.h. Batterie schneller leer. Mit gleicher Geschwindigkeit und 24 V verbraucht ihr weniger oder könnt noch schneller fahren, hat Frank ja schon geschrieben.

Wenn ihr starken Gegenwind habt, schafft ihr mit 12v evtl. nur noch 3 kmh, wollt aber 4 oder 5 fahren...

Das sind jetzt nur Beispielrechnungen, das ist bei jedem Boot anders. Ich hab einfach mal nur mit meinen Zahlen gerechnet, mein Boot ist 4,50 x 1,90 und wiegt incl. AB ca. 550 kg. (E-Motor ist also nicht mittig montiert). 

Ich persönlich würde als reines E-Motor-Boot 24v verbauen, ich hätt sonst keinen Spaß! ;-)


----------



## Duke1980 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Angelboot auf 12V oder 24V fahren?*

Ah OK, dann wär eurer meinung nach der 24V sinnvoller :vik:. Dann werd ich das mal meinen Kumpel weitergeben. 

Was für nen Vergasermotor würdet ihr für unser Schenackl Vorschlagen?

Und erstmal DANKE für die Rückmeldungen! #6

Liebe Grüsse 

Duke1980


----------



## Sebbo85 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Angelboot auf 12V oder 24V fahren?*

Mercury F3.5 ;-) reicht vollkommen und wiegt nur 17kg..


----------



## Stoney0066 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Angelboot auf 12V oder 24V fahren?*

3,5 PS? Ist das dein Ernst?

Wenn du die finanziellen Möglichkeiten hast, bau dir die maximale PS Zahl hinten drauf! Damit haste Spaß, kommst zügig voran und brauchst auch nicht so viel Sprit wenn du nicht dauernd Vollgas fahren musst. Grundsätzlich würden aber (je nach Ausbau-, Besatzungs- und Tacklegewicht) u.u. auch 20 oder 25 PS reichen. Weniger würd ich nicht nehmen um einigermaßen voranzukommen.


----------

